# Have you filled out your profile?



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

If not, why not?  It gives other members some insight as to what's going on with you.  It isn't really an invasion of privacy to complete the profile and it is a good gesture.  It's obviously not mandatory and if it was I wouldn't be posting about it since I too am just a member.  Come on fill 'em out.:thankyou:


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2015)

I completely agree. Do it!


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

OK Boss!! I'll think about it...


----------



## AprilSun (May 4, 2015)

I added a little bit more to mine. Does that count?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OK Boss!! I'll think about it...



I haven't been a "boss" for 24 years, but when I was I was a good one.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Sure.  It all counts.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I haven't been a "boss" for 24 years, but when I was I was a good one.



...as I am now...just ask my staff , but give me a few minutes just to have a word with them before you do.. layful:

I have had my profiled filled in since I joined SF...I agree it's nice to read a little background about new people, but I'd hate to think that some people wouldn't join in  if they felt it was expected of them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2015)

This post might be better off in the Introduction Forum.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> This post might be better off in the Introduction Forum.



No.  I wanted those members already aboard to read it Ken.  I made it clear that it is not a rule but just a nice gesture to our fellow members.


----------



## applecruncher (May 4, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> This post might be better off in the Introduction Forum.



Only if the administrator wants to make filling in a profile a rule, and that would not be a positive thing. A member expressing their own desires does not = a forum rule.

Profiles are mentioned/explained in such a manner that new people know what a profile is.  They can choose to fill it on ot not.


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2015)

I know it's not mandatory but I miss a lot  when some folks post especially if they are male or female.  I miss seeing their (general) location.
Most of us have our location showing on our posts.  I find it difficult to welcome a new member who doesn't fill in their profile. If THEY don't care,
why should I ?

Glad you brought this up Jim.


----------



## applecruncher (May 4, 2015)

> I agree it's nice to read a little background about new people, but I'd hate to think that some people wouldn't join in if they felt it was expected of them.



I know what you’re saying Holly, and I agree.

However, just because profiles are important to one member (or even a lot of members) doesn’t mean everyones attached importance to them. _A profile contains what a person chooses to type – there is no verification._ Different strokes…..just like some people attach _extreme_ importance to reputation points (heh heh  )…others not so much.

But no one should feel obligated to fill in a profile just because another member wants them to.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

I dunno, I thought I said that at least twice.


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2015)

Gender and (general) location are the most important for me. All that other stuff may or may not be discussed later on.

If your name is Gail or Robin,  or any other unisex name, I still don't know if you're a man or woman,

And, if you're telling us that it's storming 'here',  I'd be interesting to know where "HERE"  is.

  See what I mean ?


----------



## ndynt (May 4, 2015)

Although I respect and understand members not being comfortable with filling in their profile, location and having a picture....I am disappointed when there is not a picture.  A face to place with their posts.  So I will be content with mind pictures, that are probably soooo far off, when I read posts.


----------



## marinaio (May 4, 2015)

No thanks on the profile and photo, I just don't put a lot of personal junk out on the Net.  If someone has a prurient need to know anything they can PM me.


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2015)

I supply just the bare bones and the rest can be gleaned from reading my posts. I don't have favourite books, music, TV shows or movies but I do use quotations and references from time to time. My real name is my business though I will sign PMs with my first name. Other than that, I am Warrigal from Sydney, Australia. Enough said.


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

marinaio said:


> No thanks on the profile and photo, I just don't put a lot of personal junk out on the Net.  If someone has a prurient need to know anything they can PM me.



Prurient?  :lofl:


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

I agree that members should be encouraged to at least provide their gender and general location.  Thank you for suggesting this, Jim.


----------



## marinaio (May 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Prurient?  :lofl:



Ya never know!


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Marinaio, is this perhaps wishful thinking on your part?? Lollolllol! Harems-are-us? HaHaHaHaHa! Wicked mermaid is teasing you!


----------



## marinaio (May 4, 2015)

Hardly, just intended as a comic innuendo.


----------



## DoItMyself (May 4, 2015)

I've never been one to splash my face all over the place, so I'll keep a generic picture up.  As far as the profile, I put as much information as I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2015)

I'm careful about laying a track to my family. If I upset someone who is mentally unbalanced I don't want them able to track me back to my Facebook account through facial recognition software or using my real name and date of birth.

Speaking of which, how do you reckon the Murdoch press pulled this off?

This girl is too young to be on the electoral roll and didn't post her surname, yet the journalists were still able to turn up at her granny's house and approach her father for an interview.

http://www.smh.com.au/world/17yearo...n_code=nocode&promote_channel=social_facebook


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I dunno, I thought I said that at least twice.



You did Jim. 

It's just a suggestion folks, not mandatory!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Hey, I put out a profile pic and look at the thanks I got.  No wonder some are hesitant...


----------

